# Soda Stream Canister- How long would it last on a nano tank (there abouts?) nano tank 35 ltrs.



## si walker (11 Feb 2021)

Hi. New to this type of pressurised Co2 but theres a lockdown so........£
I only have a 35ltr heavily planted tank which is running on a simple BIO Co2 at the mo. This is getting difficult in the colder weather as the yeast is obviously sleeping!
So i have a couple of options:
Theres a new CO2 reactor out from Colombo that is pressurised and has a solenoid. Acid and Bicarb. Last 30 days. Quite expensive! Aqua Essentials sell.
or
Co2 Art with 10% discount and get the Soda Stream bottle attachment (small tank limited space).
I dont run much light (12w) so wont be injecting loads.

Does anyone know how long a Soda Stream canister would last. Trying to price it up as it aint cheap! Or any other cheap way of setting something up??

Sorry for the waffle, I am a bit bored!  

Thank you!


----------



## Nick potts (11 Feb 2021)

Mine is coming up 2 months ( it think) on a 25ltr tank, once it's gone I am adding a FE.

You could look at welding bottles which are cheaper than the SodaStream and hold more gas. Co2 art sells the adapter.


----------



## Kevin Eades (11 Feb 2021)

I change the soda stream canister on my 90l every 3 months roughly. May not be the cheapest way of getting co2 but it is definitely the easiest. Sent direct to me with return labels for the empties !


----------



## Richard Aldridge (11 Feb 2021)

Kevin Eades said:


> I change the soda stream canister on my 90l every 3 months roughly. May not be the cheapest way of getting co2 but it is definitely the easiest. Sent direct to me with return labels for the empties !


Hi Kevin,
Do you order your bottles direct from Sodastream and is there a minimum order?


----------



## Kevin Eades (11 Feb 2021)

Direct off the soda stream website no minimum order level. But also if you have an issue can swap out in supermarkets. Asda and sainsbury  I know does exchange. You can also setup a yearly account to save money if you know your long term use


----------



## Richard Aldridge (11 Feb 2021)

Thank you for your reply Kevin,very helpful.


----------



## si walker (11 Feb 2021)

Thats great thank you! It seems that places like Lakeland also exchange instore. Dont forget your mask though!!
Have you guys go any recommendations for a full Co2 setup or shall I just go straight to Co2 Art?
I keep hearing really crap things about customer service though. With any luck I wouldn't need it!


----------



## Kevin Eades (11 Feb 2021)

I bought my kit from co2 supermarket and when I had an issue with the soda stream adaptor they sent me a new one out. Not had a problem with either of the 2 I have.


----------



## Richard Aldridge (12 Feb 2021)

Kevin Eades said:


> I bought my kit from co2 supermarket and when I had an issue with the soda stream adaptor they sent me a new one out. Not had a problem with either of the 2 I have.


Hi Kevin,when you bought your co2 system did you buy a single stage or dual stage, I was wondering if you get end of tank dump if your using smaller cylinders.


----------



## si walker (12 Feb 2021)

Thats a really good question Richard!
I havent purchased yet and would never have thought about it.
So a dual stage would stop this from happening?


----------



## Richard Aldridge (12 Feb 2021)

si walker said:


> Thats a really good question Richard!
> I havent purchased yet and would never have thought about it.
> So a dual stage would stop this from happening?


Well  apparently si,when the cylinder pressure drops to a low pressure it can dump what's left into the aquarium,a dual stage regulator controls the output pressure which stops this happening,(apparently).
Although when you look at nano systems that use 95g cylinders they just have a basic regulator and yet even the small cylinders are under high pressure so it just made me wonder if 500g cylinders needed dual stage.

On reflection it's most probably best to get a dual stage regulator anyway!


----------



## Kevin Eades (12 Feb 2021)

Richard Aldridge said:


> Hi Kevin,when you bought your co2 system did you buy a single stage or dual stage, I was wondering if you get end of tank dump if your using smaller cylinders.


Well I'm not 100% sure I believe I ordered duel stage it has a working pressure setting. So surely its dual stage or I might have got it wrong on the definition. With the kit I had it hasn't dumped the pressure that I've notice.


----------



## si walker (12 Feb 2021)

Does the dual ones have the 2 dials by any chance? or is that just too obvious!


----------



## Kevin Eades (12 Feb 2021)

I've read single stage is a set working pressure and dual stage is adjustable working pressure.

Maybe I'll email them and ask what I bought and to explain the difference. Customer service seemed helpful last time


----------



## Richard Aldridge (12 Feb 2021)

Kevin Eades said:


> I've read single stage is a set working pressure and dual stage is adjustable working pressure.
> 
> Maybe I'll email them and ask what I bought and to explain the difference. Customer service seemed helpful last time


I think that just about puts it in a nutshell.


----------



## Richard Aldridge (12 Feb 2021)

si walker said:


> Does the dual ones have the 2 dials by any chance? or is that just too obvious!


I think the majority of regulators have two gauges by what I can see but it doesn't mean it's dual stage.
Sorry I can't be more helpful,I'm learning too.


----------



## Nick potts (12 Feb 2021)

Kevin Eades said:


> I've read single stage is a set working pressure and dual stage is adjustable working pressure.
> 
> Maybe I'll email them and ask what I bought and to explain the difference. Customer service seemed helpful last time


Most single stage regulators will allow you to set the working pressure between set values, there are some that are not adjustable but these are not the norm.



Richard Aldridge said:


> I think the majority of regulators have two gauges by what I can see but it doesn't mean it's dual stage.
> Sorry I can't be more helpful,I'm learning too.



Correct, dual gauges are standard on most regs, one gauge tells you the input pressure (the pressure of the gas in the supply bottle, the other is the working pressure (the pressure of the gas exting the reg)

The main difference between dual stage and single stage is that a dual stage regulator reduces the pressure in 2 steps, first it reduces the bottle pressure to a set pressure (lets say 10 bar), then the next stage is set with the adjustable knob for working pressure, this makes the output delivery pressure more stable.


----------



## Richard Aldridge (12 Feb 2021)

Learning something new every day,thank you for making it clear.


----------



## zozo (12 Feb 2021)

If you want to go cheap then a small terrarium heater mat under the yeast container can keep it warm enough to have an optimal yeast reaction.








						220V 5-45W Terrarium Reptiles Heat Mat Reptile Climbing Amphibiens Brooder Incubator Heating Pads Blanket Warm Heater for Pet Aquarium Tank
					

Only US$5.99, shop 220V 5-45W Terrarium Reptiles Heat Mat Reptile Climbing Amphibiens Brooder Incubator Heating Pads Blanket Warm Heater for Pet Aquarium Tank at Banggood.com. Buy fashion reptile & amphibian supplies online.




					www.banggood.com


----------



## si walker (12 Feb 2021)

ZOZO thats frightening. I was looking for that last night. Weird! Neo do one but its only in europe from what i see and about 30£.
So is this a small heat mat. Have you used it for CO2 before?
Thank you!


----------



## Mark Nicholls (15 Mar 2021)

I'm running my 50l aquarium at 1bps using a Pro SE and paintball adaptor. Started using it mid December and the gas has hardly gone down. I am expecting for it to last for at least 6 months at this rate. I use sodastream because the adaptor has a tap, making removal and setup really easy; also sodastream are easily bought via Amazon and several retail outlets. Finally, the canister fits perfectly in a bicycle drink cage!


----------



## PM_ME_YOUR_NEONS (15 Mar 2021)

@Mark Nicholls how many hours does it run before shutoff daily? just curious because i can get +- 4 to max 5months from a 500g bottle at 1bps in my 50l


----------



## W@rlock (20 Sep 2021)

How do you guys get your Sodastream last that long while i can only manage to get mine max 4weeks. I've checked and didn't find any leaks.

Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## zozo (20 Sep 2021)

W@rlock said:


> How do you guys get your Sodastream last that long while i can only manage to get mine max 4weeks. I've checked and didn't find any leaks.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk



It could be your regulator isn't very static in holding set pressure and then you'll have an irregular bps. Depending on where you store the bottle temperature could be an ussie. CO² pressure increases rather drastically when temperature increases


			https://www.agas.com/media/2426/r744-pt-chart.pdf
		


This can go gradually over the day up and down again without notice...  To find out get yourself High/Low thermometer and place it close to the bottle. It keeps and displays the highest and lowest measured temperature during the day. If the temperature fluctuates significantly over the day try to put the bottle in a place with a rather steady temperature. Or use other ways to keep it steady...

Anyway, the cause of irregular bps is always in the regulator...

Another way to find out if bps is irregular for whatever reason is permanent pH monitoring. You could spend some time doing this manually with a pocket meter once every hour for a couple of days. Or invest in a permanent Ph meter that logs the results.

If you can find out with a stopwatch and counting bubbles once every hour isn't very accurate, but maybe worth a try... But if you have no leaks, a better quality regulator likely is the solution.


----------

